# The Beethoven piano trios....your favorite recording / recordings?



## Itullian

What is your favorite recording / recordings of these wonderful works?
:tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer

Trio Wanderer, Trio Fontenay, and Florestan Trio.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

I have not heard all of the Beethoven piano trios but I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on the Florestan set because I love them so much in other, more Romantic repertoire. The only Beethoven PTs CD I have is Wilhelm Kempff, Pierre Fournier and Henryk Szeryng playing the Archduke and the Ghost. Pretty good, but I question whether their mutual status as superstars works in their favor or to their disadvantage.


----------



## CnC Bartok

The only complete set I have of these is the Beaux Arts Trio, which is excellent of course. Quite a few recordings of the Archduke, a favourite work, but I tend to revert to the first I heard, which was the Szeryng/Fournier/Kempff version on DGG. I really like it, FS ^^^, but it is of course not the only one out there.


----------



## flamencosketches

CnC Bartok said:


> The only complete set I have of these is the Beaux Arts Trio, which is excellent of course. Quite a few recordings of the Archduke, a favourite work, but I tend to revert to the first I heard, which was the Szeryng/Fournier/Kempff version on DGG. I really like it, FS ^^^, but it is of course not the only one out there.


I listened to it again yesterday. For some reason I think I have a problem with the sound, seems a little recessed? I don't know, I'm trying to figure out what it is I don't like about it. I really can't fault the playing of either of the three legendary soloists. Your mention of the Beaux Arts reminds me that maybe I ought to opt for their cycle instead of the Florestan. I have totally fallen in love with their playing lately while listening to their Brahms and Schubert recordings. A phenomenal trio!

Argh, why must there be so many great Beethoven recordings on the market?! I just want to complete my collection and be done with it... but there's always another symphony cycle, piano sonatas cycle, string quartet cycle, the piano trios, the violin sonatas, the cello sonatas... good grief.


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> Argh, why must there be so many great Beethoven recordings on the market?! I just want to complete my collection and be done with it... but there's always another symphony cycle, piano sonatas cycle, string quartet cycle, the piano trios, the violin sonatas, the cello sonatas... good grief.


Just forget him, cut Beethoven out of your life, pretend he doesn't exist. You'll be a lot happier.


----------



## Ras

Itullian said:


> What is your favorite recording / recordings of these wonderful works?
> :tiphat:


My favorite sets:
Beaux Arts Trio on Philips. 
Florestan Trio on Hyperion
Kempff/Szeryng/Fournier on DG

My current favorite is not a complete set but a new single cd by the Capucon broters and the pianist Frank Braley playing Archduke and Ghost on Erato:


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> I listened to it again yesterday. For some reason I think I have a problem with the sound, seems a little recessed? I don't know, I'm trying to figure out what it is I don't like about it. I really can't fault the playing of either of the three legendary soloists. Your mention of the Beaux Arts reminds me that maybe I ought to opt for their cycle instead of the Florestan. I have totally fallen in love with their playing lately while listening to their Brahms and Schubert recordings. A phenomenal trio!
> 
> Argh, why must there be so many great Beethoven recordings on the market?! I just want to complete my collection and be done with it... but there's always another symphony cycle, piano sonatas cycle, string quartet cycle, the piano trios, the violin sonatas, the cello sonatas... good grief.


Actually, I understand what you mean about the recessed recording. But it's a piano TRIO, and for me having all three in the background isn't an issue. I am 100% sure, that had I heard a more in-your-face performance first, I'd prefer that, but this one just seems to be "My" Archduke!

If you want one with a bit of wild abandon, try the EMI one, with Barenboim, Zukerman and Jackie. Not perfect, but damned good fun.

Wish I was young again.....


----------



## perdido34

Itullian said:


> What is your favorite recording / recordings of these wonderful works?
> :tiphat:


Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio


----------



## vincula

I listen a lot to Heifetz/Rubinstein/Feuermann:









And to add a modern recording of great interest: _The Swiss Piano Trio_. Got a couple of albums. Not cheap, I know.

https://www.audite.de/en/serie/38-complete_piano_trios_of_ludwig_van_beethoven_with_the_swiss_piano_trio.html

Regards,

Vincula


----------

